

Taiwanese businessmen plan to bring the most rural part of China into the 21st century - curtis
http://www.theatlantic.com/doc/200810/rural-china

======
curtis
The subtitle from the article probably does the subject more justice, but
wouldn't fit in the 90 character limit:

 _Two idealistic Taiwanese businessmen happened into the most rural part of
China and thought: Let's bring it from the 15th century to the 21st._

